# Enlever disque dur tour G5



## gaelger (2 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
Avant la reprise de mon Powermac g5, je souhaite récupérer le disque dur que j'avais ajouté sur la deuxième baie.
Seulement, j'avais effectué l'opération inverse il y a près de 2 ans et je ne me souviens plus trop comment j'avais procédé.
Toujours est il que j'ai du placer les vis de guide puisqu'elles ne sont plus sur le côté. Et lorsque je tire sur le disque pour le sortir du tiroir, il ne bouge pas une miette.

Comment procéder pour enlever le disque s'il vous plaît ?

Merci d'avance,
Gaël


----------



## gaelger (3 Juillet 2006)

Rebonjour,
Finalement, en me fachant tout vert et en tirant un peu plus fort j'ai réussi à enlever mon dd.
Bon courage à qui sera dans le même cas.


----------



## wip (11 Juillet 2006)

Pour info, tout est dit avec photos et explications claires dans le manuel du G5


----------

